# GTO NA Build



## Jay Mardis (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello guys. I think i have a spun bearing so needless to say i am going to pull the engine and rebuild. So that leads me to an opportunity. My goal is to rebuild the engine and keep it NA. I want to have the max amount of safe power. What i mean by safe is enough power to keep it as a DD. Enough power to have speed but not have to rebuild the engine every 50k miles. So reliable max power and keep it NA

I have a 2006 GTO manual trans with cold air intake and exhaust. 

I have been doing some reading and I am going to need some help on what to pick out. Its using a t56 and i would like to keep it that way.

I have read that there are some sleeves i can use to increase the strength of the engine. The questions i have is:

How can i pull the engine? What are the steps? If there is a good write up i would love to check it out.

What type of Crank?
What type of pistons?
What type of heads? Should I port the heads I have or buy different Heads?
What type of clutch?
Will i need to upgrade the drive shaft?


I would like to buy an upgraded oil pump or bore mine out for better flow.

I am working two jobs just to do this project.


----------



## Jay Mardis (Jun 25, 2016)

It looks like no answer from this group. 

What are a list of tools needed to rebuild and engine?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

So for all your questions in the first post you need to call someone like Ed Curtis of Flow Tech Inductions. Tell him what your goals are and he will tell you exactly what you need.

For your second post you can do a simple google search that will reveal that answer and most likely a video of what tools and how to do what you're looking to do.


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Your gonna spend a bit of money on this project and end up with "one time use" tools, unless you're considering regular engine pulls. Take it to a reputable speed shop so you have a labor warranty. My local shop isn't cheap, but offer lifetime warranty on their work. JMO


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

SB71 said:


> Your gonna spend a bit of money on this project and end up with "one time use" tools, unless you're considering regular engine pulls. Take it to a reputable speed shop so you have a labor warranty. My local shop isn't cheap, but offer lifetime warranty on their work. JMO


Good suggestion. I don't think that what sounds like a first attempt at rebuilding an engine should be done based on advice from an car site and YouTube videos.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

HP11 said:


> Good suggestion. I don't think that what sounds like a first attempt at rebuilding an engine should be done based on advice from an care site and YouTube videos.


lol good point!


----------



## Jay Mardis (Jun 25, 2016)

It will be my first attempt and I am going to continue to rebuild engines. Everyone on has to start somewhere. I was interested in what the members on this site thought. 

My engine currently has a noise coming from either a spun bearing or a lifter. The car is not my DD. I have already bought the engine jack (Cherry Picker). I also have the engine stand and all the tools to pull the engine. 

I have plenty of magazines on different build ups of the LS Engine. 

What I am worried about is putting together an engine then not being happy with it. My mission is to rebuild the engine and get the most HP with out sacrificing on street drive ability. So a medium build up. 

I already have the Fast 102mm. Cold air. Exhaust. 

I am going to buy a cam but there are alot of options there to start with. I think i should just call Texas speed and talk it over with one of the guys there. 

Has any one Modified their LS2 and are very satisfied with their build and what did you change? I figured that would be a good start.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you have a friend or relative that has some mechanical experience? That's how I got my start as my older brother is and my uncle was fairly mechanically inclined. I think it's better to have someone there with experience to watch, instruct and guide you rather than watching videos, reading or posts on the internet. Those are useful tools also but nothing beats having hands on help from someone with experience. Besides, we didn't have YouTube and such in those days. These engines really aren't that difficult as engines go. I've worked on 4 and 6 cylinder engines that were far more complicated. Pay close attention to how things come apart and document everything you can.


----------



## Jay Mardis (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey HP11, thank you for your reply. I know a guy who is working on his ase and he is in school at the moment. He has offered to help me. I think that would be a great idea. I have changed timing belts and distributors and just about everything you can do minus rebuilding an engine and transmission. I will do that. When I start the rebuild I am going to post pictures and make a video to put on youtube.com. It appears no one has a step by step video on youtube on taking out an engine from the 2004-2006 GTO's. I want to make two videos. One is the engine removal and install. The second is the engine rebuild. 

Now for the CAM, i dont want it too aggressive. I dont want it to pop the valve open and slam it close. I want a smooth open and close. I have heard that its difficult to keep the engine in a running condition with an aggressive cam. 

I am also considering going a longer stroke and wider bore on the block. I heard that 4.25 is the largest i can have with the pistons. What i was thinking about doing is maxing what i can do with the LS2. But i have heard that its will not last long if i do that. So my question is whats a good build up that can last a long time and give decent amount of hp. I would like to get 490hp at the wheels if possible. 

Thank you guys for the replies. I will document everything I am doing and post it. So far I dont see anyone have a step by step for the engine removal and the engine rebuild. That will be posted on this thread.


----------

